# Steam-Weihnachtsaktion 2012 gestartet: Heute unter anderem mit Rabatten auf Prince of Persia, Borderlands und Mirror's Edge



## MichaelBonke (20. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam-Weihnachtsaktion 2012 gestartet: Heute unter anderem mit Rabatten auf Prince of Persia, Borderlands und Mirror's Edge * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam-Weihnachtsaktion 2012 gestartet: Heute unter anderem mit Rabatten auf Prince of Persia, Borderlands und Mirror's Edge


----------



## sickgaming (20. Dezember 2012)

Ändert die News und hebt Natural Selection 2 hervor.... Oder seid ihr von den großen publishers gekauft?


----------



## chbdiablo (20. Dezember 2012)

sickgaming schrieb:


> Ändert die News und hebt Natural Selection 2 hervor.... Oder seid ihr von den großen publishers gekauft?


 
 Der Grinch ist unterwegs.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2012)

sickgaming schrieb:


> Ändert die News und hebt Natural Selection 2 hervor.... Oder seid ihr von den großen publishers gekauft?


 
Dann würde aber wieder ein anderer kommen und sagen, dass der Redakteur Natural Selection 2 Fan sei und die anderen Spiele vernachlässigen würde 

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, was da bis zum 5. Januar auf uns zukommen wird.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2012)

Vor allem gehört Natural Selection auch nur zu den "Blitzangeboten" - das ist also bereits wieder abgelaufen, bevor die die ersten Leute Freitag in die Mittagspause gehen...     die näher genannten Games-Angebote sind aber sogar 48 Std aktiv.


----------



## MichaelBonke (21. Dezember 2012)

sickgaming schrieb:


> Oder seid ihr von den großen publishers gekauft?


 
Klar. Für die Headline gabs einen Ferrari.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Der Grinch ist unterwegs.


 ... Grinch? Da fallen mir eher andere Bezeichnungen ein ...


----------



## golani79 (21. Dezember 2012)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Klar. Für die Headline gabs einen Ferrari.


 
Nur einen? Ziemlich schwach


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Dezember 2012)

Gnarl, ich kämpfe immer noch ... ich gehöre wohl zu den wenigen Leuten hier, die immer noch kein Mirrors Edge haben. An sich würde mich das Spiel ja schon irgendwie interessieren, aber dieser sterile Look ist irgendwie gar nicht so mein Ding.

Derzeit steht übrigens bei der Community-Wahl für die nächste Schnäppchenwelle das Spiel *Miasmata *zur Auswahl, das ich nur empfehlen kann. Man strandet als Wissenschaftler mit einer tödlichen Krankheit auf einer Insel und muss versuchen ein Heilmittel mithilfe der Pflanzen, die dort wachsen, herzustellen. Dafür muss man aus der Ego-Perspektive Proben sammeln, diese analysieren und vor allem die ganze Insel erforschen, die ziemlich groß ist und für ein Indie-Spiel, das von nur zwei Personen erstellt wurde, auch grafisch sehr beeindruckend. Allein ist man dort auch nicht, es gibt eine Kreatur, die einen jagt und die man nur sehr schwer wieder los wird. Töten kann man diese nicht, man muss wie z. B. in Amnesia fliehen oder sich verstecken. Die extrem dunklen Nächte möchte ich auch nicht unerwähnt lassen.

Atmosphärisch und spielerisch ist es irgendwie eine Mischung aus Amnesia (wegen der Kreatur), Myst (die Musik, die Umgebung, Tagebucheinträge und die wissenschaftlichen Geräte erinnern nicht selten an die Adventure-Reihe) und auch einer ordentlichen Portion Eigenständigkeit.

Das Spiel hat leider aber auch ein paar Bugs. Die Engine ist erstens etwas lahm und kämpft zweitens mit ner Menge Pop-Ups (plötzlich auftauchende Objekte, wenn man näher kommt). Ein paar Texturfehler gibt es auch (zumindest bei mir) und nach Wechsel der Bildschirmauflösung muss das Spiel neu gestartet werden, da sich der Charakter wie wild um die eigene Achse dreht. Die Entwickler arbeiten aber dran und keiner der Bugs hat bisher bei mir direkten Einfluss auf das Spiel gehabt. Wer auf gut gemachte Survival-Games steht, sollte dafür stimmen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. Dezember 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gnarl, ich kämpfe immer noch ... ich gehöre wohl zu den wenigen Leuten hier, die immer noch kein Mirrors Edge haben. An sich würde mich das Spiel ja schon irgendwie interessieren, aber dieser sterile Look ist irgendwie gar nicht so mein Ding.



Habe ich am Anfang auch gedacht.Gespielt is das aber irgendwie anders.Paßt schon.Für das Geld würde ich es auf jeden Fall kaufen!


Im übrigen sind die Aktionen bei Steam immer richtig richtig geil! Da kommt keine andere Platform mit! Einfach genial!


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Dezember 2012)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Habe ich am Anfang auch gedacht.Gespielt is das aber irgendwie anders.Paßt schon.Für das Geld würde ich es auf jeden Fall kaufen!
> 
> 
> Im übrigen sind die Aktionen bei Steam immer richtig richtig geil! Da kommt keine andere Platform mit! Einfach genial!


 
Naja, wie gesagt: Ich kämpfe noch. Es geht mir dabei allerdings weniger um die Währung Geld, sondern eher um die Währung Zeit. Es gibt so verflucht viele gute Spiele, die ich noch nicht habe oder noch nicht durchgespielt habe und die Zeit reicht einfach nicht für alle. Daher muss ich halt Prioritäten setzen. Ich warte erstmal ab, was noch alles kommt. Mirrors Edge ist ja immer wieder mal im Sonderangebot.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Dezember 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Naja, wie gesagt: Ich kämpfe noch. Es geht mir dabei allerdings weniger um die Währung Geld, sondern eher um die Währung Zeit. Es gibt so verflucht viele gute Spiele, die ich noch nicht habe oder noch nicht durchgespielt habe und die Zeit reicht einfach nicht für alle.



Da kann ich dich beruhigen: Mirror's Edge hast du locker in unter sechs Stunden durch


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Dezember 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Da kann ich dich beruhigen: Mirror's Edge hast du locker in unter sechs Stunden durch


 
Dank meiner Gewohnheit in Spielen in jede Ecke 3x zu schauen um auch wirklich alles zu entdecken, würde ich vermutlich doppelt so lang  brauchen. Dazu kommt halt noch, dass man in dem Spiel ja scheinbar recht häufig fliehen muss und das steht meinem Entdecker-Spielstil doch ein wenig im Weg. Ich muss mir die Sache definitiv nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 2,50 Euro sind nicht viel, aber trotzdem zuviel um ungespielt auf dem Steam-Account zu vergammeln (bei Metro 2033 ist's ähnlich. An sich ein sehr gutes Spiel, aber irgendwie hab ich nie so richtig reingefunden).


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2012)

hm, naja, ich weiß nicht, aber ist Mirror's Edge als Freerunner Game nicht eher schlecht dafür geeignet langsam da durch zu schleichen?


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm, naja, ich weiß nicht, aber ist Mirror's Edge als Freerunner Game nicht eher schlecht dafür geeignet langsam da durch zu schleichen?


 
Das meine ich ja: Das ist einfach nicht mein Spielstil, einfach durchzurennen.


----------



## Mothman (21. Dezember 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja: Das ist einfach nicht mein Spielstil, einfach durchzurennen.


Dazu kommt es in dem Spiel ganz automatisch. Du hast meistens garkeine Wahl: Renn oder stirbt.^^


----------



## Exar-K (21. Dezember 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gnarl, ich kämpfe immer noch ... ich gehöre wohl zu den wenigen Leuten hier, die immer noch kein Mirrors Edge haben.


Bist du des Wahnsinns? Los, kaufen, sonst verwarne ich dich!


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2012)

Dann wird es echt Zeit 

Ich hoffe ja, dass gleich Miasmata die Abstimmung gewinnt.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2012)

lohnt sich borderlands goty im vergleich zur standard-version?


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Dezember 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Bist du des Wahnsinns? Los, kaufen, sonst verwarne ich dich!


 
Wage es nicht! Ich habe hier einen Schokoweihnachtsmann und ich werde nicht zögern ihn zu benutzen!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2012)

Also, ich hab gestern bei den Games, für die man abstimmen konnte, das Monkey Island-Remake gewählt - und es hat auch "gewonnen". Hab es mir grad gekauft und lad es runter, da kommen Jugenderinnerungen hoch


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich hab gestern bei den Games, für die man abstimmen konnte, das Monkey Island-Remake gewählt - und es hat auch "gewonnen". Hab es mir grad gekauft und lad es runter, da kommen Jugenderinnerungen hoch


 
Hast du gleich das Bundle genommen mit beiden Teilen? Für Teil 2 gibt es nämlich auch ein "Remake".
Ist echt gut gemacht. Du kannst da auch jederzeit zwischen Original und "dem Neuen" hin- und herschalten.


----------



## Mothman (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mir "Natural Selection 2" gekauft. Ist mir aber irgendwie zu schnell und zu unübersichtlich.^^
Ich denke da muss ich mich mal genauer mit beschäftigen, ob das wirklich was für mich ist. Bisher sieht es eher nach sehr schneller Deinstallation aus.


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Dezember 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> lohnt sich borderlands goty im vergleich zur standard-version?


Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit die GOTY-Version gekauft, aber dann hatten meine Koop-Partner und ich das Spiel bereits nach der zähen Kampagne so satt, dass wir die DLC gar nicht gespielt haben. Andererseits, was sind schon 2,50€ mehr ...


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit die GOTY-Version gekauft, aber dann hatten meine Koop-Partner und ich das Spiel bereits nach der zähen Kampagne so satt, dass wir die DLC gar nicht gespielt haben. Andererseits, was sind schon 2,50€ mehr ...


 
also von der Story her sind die DLCs wesentlich besser, gut, außer Mad Moxxy


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Dezember 2012)

Wer es noch nicht hat: Unbedingt das Orcs Must Die!-Paket kaufen. Zwei super Spiele plus DLC für nicht einmal acht Euro - ein unschlagbares Angebot, wie ich finde


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. Dezember 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Naja, wie gesagt: Ich kämpfe noch. Es geht mir dabei allerdings weniger um die Währung Geld, sondern eher um die Währung Zeit. Es gibt so verflucht viele gute Spiele, die ich noch nicht habe oder noch nicht durchgespielt habe und die Zeit reicht einfach nicht für alle. Daher muss ich halt Prioritäten setzen. Ich warte erstmal ab, was noch alles kommt. Mirrors Edge ist ja immer wieder mal im Sonderangebot.


 

hihi...gib 5! Mir gehts genauso.Langsam kommt auch Währung Festplattenspeicherplatz hinzu.Hab auch noch paar gute Sachen die ich noch nicht durchgespielt habe.Hinzu kommt noch das ich gerne ein weiteres mal ein Spiel durchspiele und versuche alles freizuschalten.
Kann mich so schwer von den Games trennen sprich von der Platte fegen.  Immer denkt man, ach, vielleicht spiel ichs nochnma.
Fallout 3 Add Ons habe ich auch noch nich durch.Hänge echt heftig hinterher.......


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2012)

also so mit einer Terabit-Platte hab ich ja jetzt keine Probleme mehr und bis die Voll ist sind hoffentlich die mit 3 TiB auf das Niveau von heutigen 1 TiB gefallen 

Wobei Zeit das größte Problem ist, 7 Spiele stehen da noch auf der  Matte, 3 Angebrochene und dann der Haufen der so Quasi im  Amazon-Warenkorb liegt und noch der Haufen der jetzt über Steam rein  bricht, ich glaube ich sollte einen bezahlen der noch mitzockt, damit  das mal weniger wird 

Aber kennt einer zufällig einen brauchbaren Test zu Scribblenauts? Mich hat der Titel irgendwie angefixt seit dem Gameone-Beitrag zur DS-Version und auch wenn das bei uns erst im Februar kommt, bei den Amis ist das ja schon nen Monat auf dem Markt
Btw.: Peter, Viktor, wie stehen bei so einem Titel die Chancen, das es dieser als Einseiter ins Heft schafft?


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Btw.: Peter, Viktor, wie stehen bei so einem Titel die Chancen, das es dieser als Einseiter ins Heft schafft?



Schlecht. Er ist nämlich schon als *Zwei*seiter fürs nächste Heft eingeplant


----------



## Sanador (22. Dezember 2012)

Was meint ihr, soll ich das Darksiders Franchise-Paket kaufen oder soll ich auf ein Einzelangebot von Darksiders 2 warten, da ich den Vorgänger schon habe?


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2012)

Sanador schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, soll ich das Darksiders Franchise-Paket kaufen oder soll ich auf ein Einzelangebot von Darksiders 2 warten, da ich den Vorgänger schon habe?


 
man kann das doch splitten: also so, dass du das spiel, dass du shcon besitzt verschenken kannst, oder?
und da ja grad weihnachten ist und du sicher ein netter typ bist...


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Dezember 2012)

Dieses Jucken in den Fingern ... der RPG Maker VX Ace interessiert mich gerade ganz enorm. Da schon lange mit der Idee spiele, eine interaktive Fantasy-Geschichte zu erschaffen, wäre das evtl. das richtige Werkzeug für mich. 

Die Frage ist: Ist das Dingen tauglich für jemanden, der lieber schreibt und designt als zu programmieren? Seitelange Scripts zu erstellen hat für mich was Albtraumhaftes (hab mich beim Grimrock Editor für ein oder zwei Rätsel schon dadurch gequält und es gehasst).


----------



## Mothman (22. Dezember 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Ist das Dingen tauglich für jemanden, der lieber schreibt und designt als zu programmieren? Seitelange Scripts zu erstellen hat für mich was Albtraumhaftes (hab mich beim Grimrock Editor für ein oder zwei Rätsel schon dadurch gequält und es gehasst).


 Du kannst natürlich auch völlig ohne Scripts Abenteuer erschaffen. Um wirklich "einzigartig" zu sein, wirst du dort aber auch nicht ums Scripten herumkommen. 
Wenn du nen gutes Abenteuer hast, helfe ich gerne beim Scripten. 

Hauptproblem beim RPG Maker waren immer die Ressourcen. Es gibt zwar viele, aber eigene zu erstellen war ich nie wirklich in der Lage. Ideen zu haben und Scripten war eigentlich kein Problem.
Ich fand die maximale Auflösung auch immer zu gering. Wie es bei der "VX Ace" Version damit aussieht, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## TrinityBlade (22. Dezember 2012)

Sanador schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, soll ich das Darksiders Franchise-Paket kaufen oder soll ich auf ein Einzelangebot von Darksiders 2 warten, da ich den Vorgänger schon habe?


Günstiger wird Darksiders 2 allein in diesem Sale garantiert nicht mehr. Am besten ist es also, wenn du das Franchise-Pack kaufst (hat ja auch noch alle DLC-Pakete mit drin), das als Geschenk in dein Inventar legen lässt (als Geschenk kaufen -> Geschenk ins Inventar), Darksiders 2 selbst aktivierst und den ersten Teil verschenkst oder tauschst.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir gestern die beiden großen DLCs für Darksiders 2 für jeweils 2,71 gekauft.
Ansonsten interessiert mich eigentlich nur noch SpecOps das werde ich mir auch auf jeden Fall noch kaufen, kostet nur 9,99


----------



## Sanador (22. Dezember 2012)

So, ich hab mir nun das Darksiders Franchise Pack gekauft und in mein Geschenke Inventar gelegt.
Doch nun das Problem, ich kann das Pack nur als ganzes zu meiner Bibliothek hinzufügen und wenn ich das machen will, kommt zuvor die Warnung, dass ich schon Darksiders habe und ich werde kein zusätzliches Exemplar davon bekommen.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Dezember 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich auch völlig ohne Scripts Abenteuer erschaffen. Um wirklich "einzigartig" zu sein, wirst du dort aber auch nicht ums Scripten herumkommen.
> Wenn du nen gutes Abenteuer hast, helfe ich gerne beim Scripten.
> 
> Hauptproblem beim RPG Maker waren immer die Ressourcen. Es gibt zwar viele, aber eigene zu erstellen war ich nie wirklich in der Lage. Ideen zu haben und Scripten war eigentlich kein Problem.
> Ich fand die maximale Auflösung auch immer zu gering. Wie es bei der "VX Ace" Version damit aussieht, weiß ich aber nicht.


 
Die Sache mit der Auflösung macht mir da noch die größten Sorgen. Nicht aus "Grafikgeilheit", sondern weil ich halt sehr viel Text in meinem Spiel unterbringen will. 12 Millionen mal Klicken ist da ja auch nicht so angenehm.

Ich denke, ich lasse das erstmal bleiben. Zu viele Ideen, zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## TrinityBlade (22. Dezember 2012)

Sanador schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir nun das Darksiders Franchise Pack gekauft und in mein Geschenke Inventar gelegt.
> Doch nun das Problem, ich kann das Pack nur als ganzes zu meiner Bibliothek hinzufügen und wenn ich das machen will, kommt zuvor die Warnung, dass ich schon Darksiders habe und ich werde kein zusätzliches Exemplar davon bekommen.


Hm, das ist natürlich schade. Aber sieh es so: Du hast für das Paket weniger bezahlt als für Darksiders 2 als es im November separat im Angebot war (16,67€).


----------



## Sanador (22. Dezember 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Hm, das ist natürlich schade. Aber sieh es so: Du hast für das Paket weniger bezahlt als für Darksiders 2 als es im November separat im Angebot war (16,67€).



Es ist eigendlich auch halb so wild, da der Preis auch sonst unschlagbar ist.
Außerdem unterstütze ich somit THQ ein bisschen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2012)

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Ich hab mir das damals sogar zum Vollpreis geholt und nicht bereut. Die Darksiders-Spiele sind ja ziemlich gut.
Ich hab mir z.B. mal Hitman Absolution gegönnt. Mal gucken, wie das so ist, die Kritiken waren ja ziemlich gut. Nun hab ich auch meine Hitman-Sammlung komplett und alle Spiele der Reihe.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Ich hab mir das damals sogar zum Vollpreis geholt und nicht bereut. Die Darksiders-Spiele sind ja ziemlich gut.
> Ich hab mir z.B. mal Hitman Absolution gegönnt. Mal gucken, wie das so ist, die Kritiken waren ja ziemlich gut. Nun hab ich auch meine Hitman-Sammlung komplett und alle Spiele der Reihe.


 
Absolution ist mein erstes Hitman, und ich finde es echt gut - war vorher immer Skeptisch, da ich so Schleichen mit "Rätseln" idR nicht ganz so mag, außer es handelt sich um Shooter, da liebe ich es, ungesehen vorzugehen (zB aktuell bei FC3 beim Lager-Erobern erst 2 Wachen, die eher abseits stehen, per Schalldämpfer-Sniper erledigen, dann ins Lager schleichen und die restlichen 5 Mann von hitnen per Messer für immer ruhigstellen )

Es ist nur bei vielen Levels so, dass ich bei einigen Gegenständen ne Idee hab, wie man sie für einen Mord nutzen könnte, aber dafür keine Chance sehe, wie man das vollendet. zB konnte ich mal Drogen vergiften, aber keine Ahnung, wie man die Drogen dann zum Ziel bringt ^^   mein persönliches Highlight bisher: den Inhalt der Chillisauce mit Feuerzeugbenzin vertauschen, so dass das "Ziel" beim BBQ am Grill sich beim marinieren der Steaks selbst abfackelt


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es ist nur bei vielen Levels so, dass ich bei einigen Gegenständen ne Idee hab, wie man sie für einen Mord nutzen könnte, aber dafür keine Chance sehe, wie man das vollendet. zB konnte ich mal Drogen vergiften, aber keine Ahnung, wie man die Drogen dann zum Ziel bringt ^^


 
Der Trick ist ...


Spoiler



die vergifteten Drogen vom unwissenen Dealer transportieren zu lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Der Trick ist ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ich glaub den hatte ich schon umbringen müssen, da der IMMER aus dem Zimmer kam, wenn ich de Treppe hochkam...     ich hab mich dann als Dealer verkleidet und wollte selber die Drogen mitnehmen, aber die waren nicht "aufhebbar" ^^   Aber das ist eben auch einer der tollen Sachen bei dem Spiel: man kann es nochmal spielen und dann ganz anders vorgehen, und andere Punktzahlen erreichen. Beim ersten Mal hab ich für eine unvorhergesehene Beschleunigung des Sportwagens in der Gasse gesorgt - und zwar Beschleunigung nach OBEN   und  ein anderes Mal gab ich dem Ziel die Kugel, aber nicht die aus einer Waffe, sondern eine aus dem Meer....


----------



## chbdiablo (22. Dezember 2012)

Dota 2? 

Vergesst nicht, dass das Spiel an sich kostenlos ist und jeder der das kauft, nur für die ganzen Gegenstände bezahlt. 
Wer nur das Spiel will und schon ein paar Beiträge hier geschrieben hat, möge sich bei mir melden. Denn ich hab so wie jeder andere noch ne Ladung davon im Steam-Inventar.


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mir die Prince of Persia Collection und Mirror's Edge gekauft. Jetzt hab ich meine Steam Sammlung für 13€ um 6 Spiele erweitert die ich schon immer mal zocken wollte 

Mirror's Edge macht übrigens echt Fun. Es nervt zwar wenn man an ein paar Stellen zu viel überlegen muss, aber wenn man mal ein paar schöne saubere Läufe mit abrollen und allem drum und dran schafft ist das umso geiler...leider werd ich wohl bald schon das Ende sehn, da ich jetzt schon 4-5h gespielt hab. Die lächerlichen 2,5€ waren es aber allemal wert 

Im übrigen sind diese Steam-Sales echt genial. Eigentlich bin ich ja eher der Typ der gerne auch die Verpackung im Regal stehen hat, aber bei Spielen ist es mir dann doch nicht gaaanz so wichtig wie bei Musik, vor allem wenn der Preis stimmt (im Gegensatz zu außerhalb der Sales)


----------



## legion333 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hm, ich weiss ja noch nicht, was ich alles kaufen soll. Hab noch ne 10€ psc und kaufe morgen noch ne 20er dazu. Nachdem mir Black Mesa so gut gefällt denke ich ich kaufe Half Life 2 mit den beiden Episoden dazu und CSS+ Garry`s Mod, hab GMod mal bei nem Freund gespielt und das ist schon witzig 
Aber dann habe ich noch 6€ übrig (man kann doch die Karten auf das Steam Konto als Guthaben draufladen und zusammenverwenden,oder? ), ich denke ich warte einfach mal ab was noch kommt


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2012)

klar kannst du die addieren, ist im Prinzip so als ob du in deinen Geldbeutel weitere Münzen steckst 

Und ich wäre ja für den Train Simulator, für´n knappen 10ner bekommt man ein echt gutes Spiel


----------



## Sanador (23. Dezember 2012)

Das Dota 2 Angebot ist ja nur ein Early Access und gibt dir nur noch ein paar Weihnachtsskins.
Jetzt wie beim Darksiders Pack, lohnt sich der Kauft? 
Und ist dort die Community genau so schlimm wie in League of Legends?

Erst der ganze Geschenkekauf und nun das...Frohe Weihnachten an meinen Geldbeutel!


----------



## legion333 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir jetzt mal Empire Total War mit ein paar DLCs (  naja haben ja nur 60ct gekostet) abgegriffen, fand die Demo eigentlich gut, ist jetzt mein erstes Total War


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2012)

hmmm, ich glaube wir sollten mal ne Empire-Runde starten


----------



## legion333 (23. Dezember 2012)

Aber der Download wird wohl noch zwei Ewigkeiten brauchen und jetzt kann ich in der Zeit nicht mal was zocken und muss wenn ich mir Videos ansehen will immer die niedrigste Auflösung wählen


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Dezember 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal Empire Total War mit ein paar DLCs (  naja haben ja nur 60ct gekostet) abgegriffen, fand die Demo eigentlich gut, ist jetzt mein erstes Total War


 
Es ist nie zu spät für das erste Mal  
Ich hab nur Rome und Medieval 2, warn aber 2 meiner Lieblings-Strategiespiele


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Dezember 2012)

So, ich hab mir jetzt noch die Total War Master Collection für 21€ im Flashsale gegönnt 

Ich schätze mal das wirds für diesen Sale gewesen sein. Mit Mirror's Edge, der Prince of Persia Collection und der Total War Master Collection bin ich jetzt auch zu genüge mit Spielen eingedeckt


----------



## Mothman (23. Dezember 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir jetzt noch die Total War Master Collection für 21€ im Flashsale gegönnt
> 
> Ich schätze mal das wirds für diesen Sale gewesen sein. Mit Mirror's Edge, der Prince of Persia Collection und der Total War Master Collection bin ich jetzt auch zu genüge mit Spielen eingedeckt


 Also ich hab in meinem Leben sicher schon an die 1000 Stunden mit TW-Spielen verbracht. Vermutlich sogar mehr.^^
Rein theoretisch braucht man keine anderen Spiele.


----------



## legion333 (23. Dezember 2012)

Okay, klingt ja schon gut, ich freu mich drauf  Das ist dann auch mein erstes Echtzeitstrategiespiel


----------



## Mothman (23. Dezember 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Okay, klingt ja schon gut, ich freu mich drauf  Das ist dann auch mein erstes Echtzeitstrategiespiel


Du hast quasi zwei Modi:
1. Auf der Weltkarte wird Zug um Zug gespielt, also rundenbasiert
2. In den Schlachten geht es dann in Echtzeit zu Gange

Ist kein klassisches RTS. Klassische RTS bin ich nicht so der Fan von (mit ein paar Ausnahmen).


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Dezember 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Du hast quasi zwei Modi:
> 1. Auf der Weltkarte wird Zug um Zug gespielt, also rundenbasiert
> 2. In den Schlachten geht es dann in Echtzeit zu Gange
> 
> Ist kein klassisches RTS. Klassische RTS bin ich nicht so der Fan von (mit ein paar Ausnahmen).


 
Das war auch das was ich damals cool fand. Normale rundenbasierte Strategiespiele wie der Klassiker Sid Meier's Civilisation haben mich iwie nie so wirklich angesprochen, aber da in der Kombi macht das echt Laune, vor allem weil der Echtzeit-Anteil so mit das geilste ist was ich je an Echtzeitstrategie gesehen hab, da es dem Wort Schlacht (in Bezug auf Armeegröße) wirklich gerecht wird


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2012)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie das ist, wenn man schon das normale Dragon Age hat und jetzt die Ultimate Edition kaufen würde? Kann man dann da seinen gleichen Account nutzen oder gibt es dann Probleme mit den DLCs?


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Dezember 2012)

Im Moment gibt es The Walking Dead für nur 12,49 im Blitzangebot


----------



## golani79 (23. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie das ist, wenn man schon das normale Dragon Age hat und jetzt die Ultimate Edition kaufen würde? Kann man dann da seinen gleichen Account nutzen oder gibt es dann Probleme mit den DLCs?


 
Du hast das Spiel dann 2 mal in der Liste - einmal in der normalen und einmal als Ultimate Edition.
Glaub, ich hab meinen gleichen Account dafür verwendet.


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Dezember 2012)

Hey, ich hab mal noch ne Frage zu "Total War: Shogun 2" und zwar ist in dieser Collection die ich gekauft hab auch das Add-on "Fall of the Samurai" enthalten, aber in meiner Spieleliste wird es nicht aufgeführt. Ist das dann mehr oder weniger in dem Hauptspiel integriert, sprich gar nicht erst separat aufgeführt? (wenn ich mir das Spiel im Shop anseh steht dort auch "sie besitzen dieses Spiel" oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Dezember 2012)

Jup, FotS lässt sich direkt in Shogun 2 auswählen, wenn du eine neue Kampagne startest. Das ist sogar ziemlich clever gelöst: Man kann auch nur das Add-on kaufen, dann läuft es als eigenständiges Programm. Besitzt man aber zusätzlich das Hauptspiel, wird die Erweiterung darin integriert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab mal noch ne Frage zu "Total War: Shogun 2" und zwar ist in dieser Collection die ich gekauft hab auch das Add-on "Fall of the Samurai" enthalten, aber in meiner Spieleliste wird es nicht aufgeführt. Ist das dann mehr oder weniger in dem Hauptspiel integriert, sprich gar nicht erst separat aufgeführt? (wenn ich mir das Spiel im Shop anseh steht dort auch "sie besitzen dieses Spiel" oder so ähnlich)


 
Jap, dafür gibt es keinen extra Steameintrag.

Edit: Ah, Peter war schneller


----------



## Exar-K (23. Dezember 2012)

Man kann in der Bibliothek per Rechtsklick "Inhalte zum Herunterladen" auswählen.
Das ist quasi die DLC-Anzeige. Dort müsste es aufgeführt sein.


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Dezember 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Jup, FotS lässt sich direkt in Shogun 2 auswählen, wenn du eine neue Kampagne startest. Das ist sogar ziemlich clever gelöst: Man kann auch nur das Add-on kaufen, dann läuft es als eigenständiges Programm. Besitzt man aber zusätzlich das Hauptspiel, wird die Erweiterung darin integriert.


 
alles klar, danke


----------



## Kreon (24. Dezember 2012)

Sind die Deals dieses Weihnachten nicht so dolle, oder bin ich einfach schon abgesättigt von den vielen anderen Deals, die es dieses Jahr schon gab?


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Dezember 2012)

Es geht ja bis 5. Januar. Da kann also noch einiges passieren.


----------



## ViktorEippert (24. Dezember 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Sind die Deals dieses Weihnachten nicht so dolle, oder bin ich einfach schon abgesättigt von den vielen anderen Deals, die es dieses Jahr schon gab?


 
Imo gab es in den letzten paar Tagen viele Möderdeals. Aber wie du schon sagst, werden die Spiele auf Steam inzwischen das ganze Jahr über verschachert, das alles zu spät ist...
Bei 98% aller Sachen dachte ich mir "Hmm geiler Deal, hab ich aber schon" 
Endless Space fürn Zehner oder das COH-Franchise für 6,23 Euro sind zum Beispiel sehr edel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Dezember 2012)

Sie sollten das einfach nicht zu oft machen. Einmal an Ostern, im Sommer und Weihnachten reicht doch.

Das ist wie bei Sendungen im Fernsehen, wenn sie zu oft ausgestrahlt werden, dann verlieren sie an Faszination


----------



## Mothman (24. Dezember 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Bei 98% aller Sachen dachte ich mir "Hmm geiler Deal, hab ich aber schon"


Geht mir genauso. Das was mich interessiert, hab ich schon. 
Hab mir bisher nur Natural Selection 2 gekauft, weil ich da mal neugierig drauf war und ich schon Positives drüber gehört hatte. Wurde aber davon enttäuscht.


----------



## ViktorEippert (25. Dezember 2012)

Hab bisher Fly'n, Unity of Command (gefällt mir gut) und Rocketbirds gekauft.

@Shadow_Man: Ganz meine Meinung. So, wie es seit geraumer Zeit läuft, herrscht massive Preisinflation auf Steam. Das irgendwo das ganze Konzept von Sales zunichte. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass es den Wert von Spielen gefährlich verfallen lässt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke ich werde mir noch SpecOps The Line holen, das gibt es im Moment für 6,79 im Blitzangebot und billiger wird es wohl nicht mehr werden. 
Ansonsten interessiert mich im Moment nichts mehr, das meiste hab ich schon bei den Herbst-Sales abgegriffen


----------



## Lukecheater (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mir grade noch die Mass Effect Collection zu Weihnachten gegönnt. Für nen 10er kann man da nix sagen  Sooo damit bin ich JETZT aber dann endgültig raus aus diesem Sale. Ich weiß ja gar nicht wann ich die tollen Spiele neben Studium etc. durchbekommen soll 

Meine Errungenschaften:
Mirror's Edge (am Samstag durchgespielt)
Prince of Persia Collection
Total War Master Collection
Mass Effect Collection

Joa das is mehr als genug


----------



## LowriderRoxx (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich seh grad, dass Anno 2070 ebenfalls im Angebot ist. Hab mich damit seit dem Release nicht mehr befasst. Wie ist der Stand der Dinge, ist eine Entfernung des Online-Zwanges in Aussicht?


----------



## TrinityBlade (25. Dezember 2012)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Ich seh grad, dass Anno 2070 ebenfalls im Angebot ist. Hab mich damit seit dem Release nicht mehr befasst. Wie ist der Stand der Dinge, ist eine Entfernung des Online-Zwanges in Aussicht?


Wurde meines Wissens bei allen Ubisoft-Spielen, die das noch hatten, im September entfernt.


----------



## Sanador (25. Dezember 2012)

Diese Blitzangebote sind eine üble Sache.
Gestern nachts noch ein wenig im Internet gesurft und nun habe ich Spec Ops und das Alan Wake Franchise, dabei bin ich noch nicht einmal mit Darksiders 2 fertig.  ( ok, das Spiel ist aber auch sehr Umfangreich )


----------



## Enisra (25. Dezember 2012)

Also ich muss mal sagen, ich bin Enttäuscht von den Leuten da draußen die ein unfertiges Towns gegenüber, eigentlich allem anderen Vorgezogen haben 
Ich meine, da geht es doch um die Spiele die man haben will und nicht das man dem Entwickler weniger Einnahmen wünscht


----------



## legion333 (25. Dezember 2012)

So, jetzt noch Garry's Mod, CSS und Chivalry gekauft, später ist dann noch Half Life 2 dran, aber erst Black Mesa fertig spielen  Jetzt hab ich erstmal genug für die nächsten Monate, wenn ich noch Dark Souls weiterspiele, evtl noch etwas Assi Creed, und Empire hab ich ja auch erst ein paar Stunden gespielt, welches mir btw recht gut gefällt, nur ich hab 2 Probleme, einmal ist die Performance irgendwie mies (es ruckelt manchmal etwas, egal auf welcher Grafikstufe, sollte doch auf meinem Rechner eig laufen  ) und dann gibt es immer Arbeiteraufstände überall, und ich mache doch alles, senke die Steuern und baue denen jeden Sche*ß für ihre Bauernhöfe und Städte, und trotzdem rebellieren die, diese undankbaren Schweine


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Dezember 2012)

Hotline Miami  Gleich geholt.


----------



## Mothman (25. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hotline Miami  Gleich geholt.


 Boah, da reicht mir schon der Trailer um Augenkrebs, Epilepsie und einen Kopf-Tremor zu bekommen.


----------



## Enisra (25. Dezember 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Boah, da reicht mir schon der Trailer um Augenkrebs, Epilepsie und einen Kopf-Tremor zu bekommen.


 
hmmm, ich glaube wenn dann auch noch der Story folgen willst, dann wird dir wohl noch der Kopf platzen


----------



## Mothman (25. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, ich glaube wenn dann auch noch der Story folgen willst, dann wird dir wohl noch der Kopf platzen


 Möglich. Aber die Optik reicht mir schon, um zu wissen: Der Story will ich garnicht folgen.


----------



## legion333 (25. Dezember 2012)

Also ich bin ja schon begeistert von Chivalry, wirklich ein Spiel um seine kranken Gewaltfantasien auszuleben  Als ich dann im Tutorial dem Kerl zuerst Arm, dann Kopf abgeschnitten habe, tat sich ein breites Grinsen auf und ich will echt nicht mehr aufhören  Mir gefällts echt gut, nur die Lags nervern etwas


----------



## golani79 (26. Dezember 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja schon begeistert von Chivalry, [...]



Weiß nicht, ob es sich viel anders spielt als Age of Chivalry, was ja als kostenloser Mod verfügbar ist. Was ich in Videos gesehen habe, unterscheidet es sich nicht wirklich.

Ich gebe War of the Roses den Vorzug


----------



## Starkiller31 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir Spec Ops, Galactic Civilisation und die Half Life Collection gegönnt und hab noch rund 60€ Steam Guthaben  Da ich aber nur ne 2000 DSL habe verlier ich daran ein bisschen Freunde  Naja Spec Ops ist ja schonmal feritg


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin mal sehr gespannt, ob Far Cry 3 noch dabei sein wird.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Dezember 2012)

Ah, Deponia ... gekauft! Es steht Daedalic drauf, kann also nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Sanador (27. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich bin mal sehr gespannt, ob Far Cry 3 noch dabei sein wird.



Wohl eher nicht, dafür verkauft es sich zu gut. Es wird höchsten ein 25% Angebot kommen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Dezember 2012)

Okay, jetzt muss ich nach einer längeren Phase der Abstinenz doch noch mal zuschlagen: 5 Euro für FTL? Deal!


----------



## legion333 (27. Dezember 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Okay, jetzt muss ich nach einer längeren Phase der Abstinenz doch noch mal zuschlagen: 5 Euro für FTL? Deal!


 
Also da lohnen sich auch 10€ für, ich find es klasse


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2012)

Hmm...Ghost Recon Future Soldier würde mich ja interessieren. Das ist aber auf Steam viel zu teuer. Die verpackte Ladenversion bekommt man ja schon teilweise für 15-16 Euro.

Mal schauen, was da noch so in den nächsten Tagen kommt


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. Dezember 2012)

Borderlands 2 bekommt man bei greenmangaming.com für 17,50€ (Halber Preis + Gutschein). Außerdem noch viele weitere reduzierte Spiele und die meisten natürlich in Form eines Steam-Keys.

30% Gutschein-Code (für alle Spiele einlösbar):
GMG30-DPLIM-DN831


----------



## MP16 (28. Dezember 2012)

Bei Darksiders complete (hatte zwar schon den 1er aber war preislich eh billiger als nur der 2er) und Sleeping dogs wurde ich schwach


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2012)

hmmm, lohnt es sich eigentlich einen 3,50€ in die Extras bei Driver: SF zu investieren?
Also nicht das Spiel ansich, da bin ich mir sicher 

Nja, ich hab mir jetzt die Normale Version gekauft und Giana Sisters, da die Demo schon Lustig war
Allerdings brauch ich jetzt nur noch ein Gamepad


----------



## Exar-K (28. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nja, ich hab mir jetzt die Normale Version gekauft und Giana Sisters, da die Demo schon Lustig war
> Allerdings brauch ich jetzt nur noch ein Gamepad


Vergiss das Gamepad, nur die Harten spielen mit Maus und Tastatur. 

Übrigens, die THQ-Collection für 24,99€ ist eigentlich unschlagbar. Hätte ich nicht schon fast jedes Spiel davon, wäre das ein Sofortkauf.


----------



## Mothman (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich überlege gerade ob ich Tony Hawk HD kaufe. Habe von Teil 1-4 alle Spiele davon auf der Playstation gespielt und teilweise ganze Nächte mit nem Kumpel nur "HORSE" gespielt oder Punktekampf. 
Obwohl ich im echten Leben kein Skater bin, auf der Playstation war ich umso besser darin.  
THPS - eines der besten Action-Sport-Spiele die ich kenne und spielen durfte.

Ist halt nur die Frage, ob ein HD-Remake wirklich auch noch Spaß macht. Die Maps in Teil 1 und 2 kenne ich btw noch alle auswendig.


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Vergiss das Gamepad, nur die Harten spielen mit Maus und Tastatur.


 
nja
aber wenn das mit M+T nicht gescheit funktioniert wird´s halt Eng
bzw. im Fall von Darksiders 1 M+T teilweise garnicht funktioniert, also ich weiß bis heute nicht was ich Falsch mache wenn ich die Taste für "Horn blasen" drücke aber sich nichts tut -.-


----------



## Sanador (28. Dezember 2012)

Civilization V mit allen DLC für 9,99 Euro, ich hab zwar noch nie einen Civ-Teil gespielt, doch einen Versuch ist es wert.
Ich schätze mal, dass es ein wunderbares Spiel für einen Laptop ist, auf das die Verlesungen spannender werden. 

edit: Das Addon hab ich mir gleich mit gegönnt, sprich die volle Ladung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2012)

Wisst ihr, was nur das komische bei manchen Aktionen ist? Dass die Spiele einzeln zusammen manchmal billiger sind als das Bundle  Da muss man also immer genau gucken.


----------



## legion333 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hm, was meint ihr, würden sich GTA4 und episodes from liberty city für 8€ lohnen? Das Spiel an sich interessiert mich jetzt nicht wahnsinnig von der Story her etc, aber ich find das Gameplay mit der KI und Physik einfach witzig, da könnte ich bestimmt etwas Zeit mit verbringen  Aber ein Freund von mir hat das schon auf DVD, ist das wg. GFWL accountgebunden oder kann man das auf mehreren PCs installieren, und auch ohne DVD spielen? Weil dann wärs ja Unsinn dafür Geld auszugeben


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Dezember 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Hm, was meint ihr, würden sich GTA4 und episodes from liberty city für 8€ lohnen? Das Spiel an sich interessiert mich jetzt nicht wahnsinnig von der Story her etc, aber ich find das Gameplay mit der KI und Physik einfach witzig, da könnte ich bestimmt etwas Zeit mit verbringen  Aber ein Freund von mir hat das schon auf DVD, ist das wg. GFWL accountgebunden oder kann man das auf mehreren PCs installieren, und auch ohne DVD spielen? Weil dann wärs ja Unsinn dafür Geld auszugeben


 
Ich habe das Hauptspiel nie durchgespielt. Ich finde, es nimmt sich selbst ein wenig zu ernst, das Missionsdesign finde ich inzwischen langweilig und die Story fand ich auch eher lahm. Die beiden Addons fand ich aber wirklich gut. Besonders The Ballad of Gay Tony. Hat was von Vice City (  ). Schrille Charaktere, witzige Dialoge und übertriebene Action. Ich find, es lohnt sich. Für 8€ auf jeden Fall.


----------



## legion333 (30. Dezember 2012)

Also vice city spiel ich im Moment auf Android, da ist die Steuerung zwar recht fummelig (und die Fahrzeuge steuern sich noch schlimmer  ) und ich spiel auch nicht immer mit Ton, weshalb ich nicht immer alles von der Story mitbekomme, aber das gefällt mir schon gut, mochte Teil 3 da drauf auch, also überleg ich mal, hab noch 30 Std Zeit


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. Dezember 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Aber ein Freund von mir hat das schon auf DVD, ist das wg. GFWL accountgebunden oder kann man das auf mehreren PCs installieren, und auch ohne DVD spielen? Weil dann wärs ja Unsinn dafür Geld auszugeben



Ist account-gebunden. Und für acht Euro machst du mit dem Kauf nichts falsch - super Spiel


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie ist dieses Mal gar nicht sooo viel für mich dabei. Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, dass ich mir eine Menge schon im Sommer und im letzten Weihnachts-Sale erdampft habe. Deponia ist bisher das erste und einzige Spiel, dass ich mir diesen Winter auf die Platte gedampft habe. 

Miasmata hätte ich mir gegönnt, wenn ich es mir (doof, wie ich selbstverständlich bin) nicht ca. eine Woche vorher gekauft hätte (kaufen, wenn ihr auf Survivalspiele mit Myst-Atmosphäre steht!). 

Beim RPG Maker VX Ace war ich wirklich mit mir am kämpfen. Kostet regulär ca. 60 Euro, wurde auf die Hälfte reduziert. Auf der einen Seite würde ich wirklich gerne mal ein paar meiner Ideen in einem RPG umsetzen, auf der anderen Seite stört mich aber der Manga-Stil des RPG Makers (ich bin eher daran interessiert ein "ernstes", sehr textlastiges RPG zu basteln) und ich habe "Angst" vor dem Scripten. Dennoch ... ich kämpfe noch immer mit mir. Vielleicht beim nächsten Steam-Sale.

Im Moment bin ich reichlich beeindruckt, dass DCS A-10C Warthog beim Community-Voting gewonnen hat. Wer auf ultrahardcore Flugsimulationen steht, eine Menge Lernwillen mitbringt und die entsprechende Hardware hat (schneller Prozessor, HOTAS, Ruderpedale und TrackIR) sollte mal drüber nachdenken. Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber auch irgendwie ein Hohn, das Spiel so günstig anzubieten, da man Zusatzhardware von mindestens 300 Euro braucht, um es vernünftig spielen zu können. Ich hab's mir letztes Jahr Weihnachten gegönnt und aufgegeben, unter anderem weil ich mit der Avionik nicht klargekommen bin und mein i5 2500k mit GTX 570 das Spiel immer noch mit ca. 12 - 25 fps dahinruckeln lässt. Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei WW1 und WW2 Flugsimulationen und ab und zu ne Runde FSX.

Am Grübeln bin ich auch noch bei der Geneforge-Saga von Spiderweb Software (die Typen machen wirklich großartige Oldschool-RPGs). Wobei ich da nicht wegen des Geldes oder der Qualität des Spiels am Grübeln bin, sondern weil das mal wieder so ein Spiel ist, das so unendlich viel Zeit verschlingen wird. Irgendwann ... die Spiele laufen ja nicht weg und der nächste Steam-Sale kommt bestimmt.

Bei FTL bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Auf der einen Seite sieht das Konzept wirklich gut aus, auf der anderen Seite stört mich aber, dass das Spiel anscheinend immer sehr ähnlich abläuft. Man kämpft sich von links nach rechts von Sternensystem zu Sternensystem, sammelt dabei Waffen, Crew und Ausrüstung um am Ende das Mutterschiff zu sprengen. Vielleicht gibt's ja irgendwann einen zweiten Teil, der ein wenig komplexer ist, was die spielerische Freiheit und die Spielziele angeht.


----------



## Mothman (30. Dezember 2012)

Samma?! Ist Steam gerade down? 



> Fehlercode:-102
> 
> Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Server hergestellt werden. Der Server ist möglicherweise offline oder Sie sind nicht mit dem Internet verbunden.



Im Browser funzt der Shop auch nicht im Moment.


----------



## golani79 (30. Dezember 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Samma?! Ist Steam gerade down?
> 
> 
> 
> Im Browser funzt der Shop auch nicht im Moment.


 
Scheint so - bei mir geht auch nichts.
Nicht im Client, nicht im Browser und auch nicht in der Mobile App.


----------



## legion333 (30. Dezember 2012)

Jep, ich komm auch nicht in den Store. Hoffentlich gehts bald wieder


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2012)

Da ist wohl alles zusammengebrochen


----------



## Mothman (30. Dezember 2012)

Steam website down? - Steam Users' Forums

Naja, die Spiele funzen noch. Aber eben der Shop nicht.


----------



## Mothman (30. Dezember 2012)

Mmh..geht auf einmal wieder bei mir.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Steam website down? - Steam Users' Forums
> 
> Naja, die Spiele funzen noch. Aber eben der Shop nicht.


 
Ich vermute mal, dass die Server getrennt sind, denn wenn der Shop/die Community off sind, kann man sich trotzdem noch online einloggen und auf die Spiele zugreifen. Das finde ich auch gut so. 

Edit: Jetzt geht der Shop anscheinend wieder.


----------



## legion333 (30. Dezember 2012)

So habs mir jetzt gekauft, 8 Euro nochwas für SPiel und zwei Erweiterungen scheint ja ok. Im besten Fall hab ich die 30GB morgen mittag fertig, im schlimmsten Fall dauert es ne Woche  Okay ich sehe grad dass die Geschwindigkeit zwischen 800 und 20KB/s schwankt, hoffe das wird noch was


----------



## Bonkic (30. Dezember 2012)

hab mir mal noch orcs must die 2 complete gegönnt.


----------



## legion333 (30. Dezember 2012)

So, jetzt noch Mount and Blade Complete gekauft, nachdem mir ein Freund davon erzählt hat  und GTA4 nichtmal zu nem Viertel runtergeladen, aber ich kann nichts gleichzeitig laufen lassen, dann bricht Steam immer automatisch was ab  Naja dann wird halt über die Nacht GTA weiter geladen und beim Zocken dann ab vormittags der Rest 


Super gerade GTA4 gestartet, haut es die niedrigsten Grafikoptionen rein und lässt sie nicht ändern, weil mein System zu schwach sei. lol. 2xxMB von 3xxx im VRAM belegt, natürlich, stimmt, ist ja randvoll, merkt man  Dass ich erstmal neue Startoptionen hinzufügen muss, um nicht in 800x600 spielen zu müssen.... ja ein guter Anfang für mich und das Spiel


----------



## golani79 (31. Dezember 2012)

Was hast denn für ne Karte? 
Spiele es ohne Probleme mit ner GTX580 1.5GB auf höchsten Details in 1920x1080


----------



## DerBloP (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich liebe dieses verkackte Land "Deutschland"...
Wir bekommen nur diese Huso version von Doom3 (BFG) für 14,75 Euro und alle anderen Länder können Doom3+Addon für 3,75 Euro kaufen. *HASS* >(


----------



## legion333 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hab überhaupt keine Probleme, alles max und flüssig, musste nur 2 Startoptionen hinzufügen


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2012)

Jemand sollte Valve mal mitteilen, dass Quake in Deutschland nicht mehr indiziert ist und auch so verkauft werden darf.


----------



## Lukecheater (31. Dezember 2012)

hey, ich hab mir jetzt auch noch GTA 4 gegönnt und wollte das mal antesten, aber das will nich starten   soll heißen ich klicke im Social Club auf Spiel starten, aber es startet nicht (sowohl mit als auch ohne Anmeldung) ich habe auch mal die Kompatibilitätseinstellungen geändert im Programmordner bei der LaunchGTAIV Datei, aber das hat auch nichts gebracht. Kann es sein, dass WindowsLive Probleme macht? Weil bei der INstallation hatte er beim letzten Schritt (GFWL) gemeldet, dass es ein Kompatibilitätsproblem gäbe...

wisst ihr da weiter?


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2012)

ich weiß zumindest von Fable 3 her das GfWL die letzte Grütze ist, wobei es da so einen ... Workaround gibt:

Fable 3 doesnt work on Windows 8 :: Fable III General Discussions

da, der Beitrag vom 24.11.2012 funktioniert immerhin


----------



## Lukecheater (31. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß zumindest von Fable 3 her das GfWL die letzte Grütze ist, wobei es da so einen ... Workaround gibt:
> 
> Fable 3 doesnt work on Windows 8 :: Fable III General Discussions
> 
> da, der Beitrag vom 24.11.2012 funktioniert immerhin


 
ahja ich vergaß... ich nutze Win8 

und danke für die schnelle Antwort, das wäre schonmal ein Ansatz

Edith sagt: GFWL mal manuell heruntergeladen und schau an, es funktioniert   Komisch finde ich nur wo dann der Sinn darin liegen soll, dass GFWL in Win8 in dem neuen Start-Menü doch schon eingebunden ist ... naja hauptsache es geht


----------



## TrinityBlade (31. Dezember 2012)

Steam-Sales führen bei mir immer zu folgender Situation:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> ahja ich vergaß... ich nutze Win8
> 
> und danke für die schnelle Antwort, das wäre schonmal ein Ansatz
> 
> Edith sagt: GFWL mal manuell heruntergeladen und schau an, es funktioniert   Komisch finde ich nur wo dann der Sinn darin liegen soll, dass GFWL in Win8 in dem neuen Start-Menü doch schon eingebunden ist ... naja hauptsache es geht


 
keine ahnung warum das so ein Murks ist, vorallem, ich nutze ja auch Win 8 und hab mich auch genauso gewundert:
"WTF, warum will das nicht wo das drin ist" 

Naja, immerhin hatte mein Problem wenigstens zu deiner schnelleren Lösung geführt


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2012)

Jap, das ist so. Wenn man Windows 8 hat, dann muss man den Client herunterladen von der Seite, sonst funktioniert GfWL nicht.


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jap, das ist so. Wenn man Windows 8 hat, dann muss man den Client herunterladen von der Seite, sonst funktioniert GfWL nicht.


 
Nein, das funktioniert nicht wegen Win 8 nicht, sondern weil selbst MS nur mit Abscheu behandelt, denn das funktioniert auch auf anderen Versionen nicht


----------



## golani79 (31. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß zumindest von Fable 3 her das GfWL die letzte Grütze ist, wobei es da so einen ... Workaround gibt:



Schon komisch - hatte noch nie mit einem GfWL Spiel irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## legion333 (2. Januar 2013)

Ich bin jetzt durch Chivalry und Mount&Blade schon ein ziemlicher Freund von dem Genre geworden, meint ihr, ich soll mir noch War of the Roses kaufen?


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Januar 2013)

*edit*

Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Wer auf gut gemachte Survival Games und evtl. die Myst Reihe steht, sollte sich unbedingt mal Miasmata anschauen, das gerade im Angebot für 7,49 Euro bei den Blitzaktionen ist. Man landet mit einer Krankheit als Wissenschaftler auf einer verlassenen Insel und muss, während man gejagt wird, ein Heilmittel für die Krankheit finden, indem man Hinweise liest, Pflanzen erforscht usw. Meiner Meinung nach sehr gut gemacht und für ein Indie-Spiel auch grafisch sehr schön.

.*edit Ende*

So, ich hab's getan!

Nachdem ich letztens, als das Dingen im Angebot war, aufgrund meiner herausragenden Blödheit gezögert habe, hab ich jetzt den dicken Batzen auf den Tisch gelegt und mir den *RPG Maker VX Ace* zugelegt.

Was soll ich sagen? Das Teil ist GENAU das, was ich gesucht habe! Ich hab seit 20 Jahren Ideen für ein eigenes Spiel im Kopf, immer wieder ein paar Fragmente, die ich im Hinterkopf behalten habe und die Idee ist gewachsen ... und mit diesem Programm kann ich den Kram ENDLICH umsetzen!

Ich bin so glücklich *Träne wegwisch*

Da ich mich aufgrund diverser Tutorial-Videos schon ein wenig mit dem Programm auskenne, habe ich auch gleich losgelegt und komme ganz gut voran.

Das ganze soll eine Mischung aus RPG und Adventure werden, extrem textlastig. Kämpfe, Itemsjagd und Charakterentwicklung wird es nur Ansatzweise geben. Auch werde ich auf übertriebenen Fantasy-Einsatz verzichten und, trotz der Engine und der Grafiksets, wird sich das ganze sehr an westlichen RPGs orientieren. Es wird keine rosa Stachelfrisuren geben, keine Schlagkombos, bei denen zwei Leute 100 Meter in die Luft springen, wo sich die Klingen der Schwerter treffen und ein roter Blitz in ein lila Tentakel-Teddymonster mit Hörnern einschlägt.

Ein paar Spiele, die mich inspirieren:

- DSA Nordland Trilogie
- Gothic-Reihe
- The Witcher Reihe
- Planescape Torment

Hach, das wird so geil ...

Wenn alles gut geht, bin ich in knapp zwei Jahren fertig ... in zwei Wochen gibt's aber schon eine kleine Demo


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2013)

@RPG Maker VX Ace:
Naja, wie gesagt: "To The Moon" hatte ja seltsamerweise Erfolg. Aber ich hab heute eigentlich keinen Bock mehr auf Spiele in maximal 640*480 Bildpunkten.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Januar 2013)

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, was uns der Nea hier bald zeigen wird!


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Januar 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> @RPG Maker VX Ace:
> Naja, wie gesagt: "To The Moon" hatte ja seltsamerweise Erfolg. Aber ich hab heute eigentlich keinen Bock mehr auf Spiele in maximal 640*480 Bildpunkten.



Da ich immer noch gern die alten Klassiker der 90er in 320 x 200 spiele, empfinde ich 640 x 480 schon fast als Luxus. Was mich da eher stört, ist das Fehlen einer Widescreen-Option.

To the Moon fand ich übrigens großartig (bis auf den Abschnitt, wo einem alle möglichen Hindernisse in den Weg geworfen werden). Gehört auch zu den Spielen, die mich ein wenig beeinflussen, da es zeigt, dass man nicht an jeder Ecke einen Kampf braucht, um mit der Engine ein gutes Spiel zu machen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, was uns der Nea hier bald zeigen wird!


 
Ja, ich auch  Ich bastel einfach das Spiel, für das ich selbst trotz mieser Grafik 100 Euro zahlen würde, dann kann sicher nichts schief gehen


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Da ich immer noch gern die alten Klassiker der 90er in 320 x 200 spiele, empfinde ich 640 x 480 schon fast als Luxus. Was mich da eher stört, ist das Fehlen einer Widescreen-Option.


 Hui. Ne, also mir ist das nichts mehr. Musst du dir halt im Klaren drüber sein, dass wohl viel so denken, wie ich. Die Meisten kennen die alte Zeit auch garnicht. Also entweder du machst das Spiel mehr für dich selbst oder du hast ne Story auf Lager, die "To The Moon" alt aussehen lässt. 




Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ja, ich auch  Ich bastel einfach das Spiel, für das ich selbst trotz mieser Grafik 100 Euro zahlen würde, dann kann sicher nichts schief gehen


Wünsche dir dabei - ganz aufrichtig - viel Erfolg.

EDIT:
Wie ist das mit den Tilesets....machst du die alle selbst oder hast du nen Grafiker an der Hand?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> @RPG Maker VX Ace:
> Naja, wie gesagt: "To The Moon" hatte ja seltsamerweise Erfolg. Aber ich hab heute eigentlich keinen Bock mehr auf Spiele in maximal 640*480 Bildpunkten.


 Du enttäuschst mich, Motte. Auch wenn aufgemöbelte Varianten wie z.b. Monkey Island in HD gut aussehen, nichts geht über (S)VGA-Originale.


----------



## golani79 (2. Januar 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt durch Chivalry und Mount&Blade schon ein ziemlicher Freund von dem Genre geworden, meint ihr, ich soll mir noch War of the Roses kaufen?


 
War of the Roses spielt sich zwar ein wenig anders als Mount&Blade, gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut.
Von Chivalry habe ich nur die kostenlose Mod "Age of Chivalry" gespielt, aber ich denke mal, die beiden spielen sich ziemlich gleich - und da gebe ich persönlich War of the Roses den Vorzug.


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du enttäuschst mich, Motte. Auch wenn aufgemöbelte Varianten wie z.b. Monkey Island in HD gut aussehen, nichts geht über (S)VGA-Originale.


Ja, ich habe so ziemlich jedes Lucasarts-Adventure jener Zeit mehrfach durchgespielt und bin auch ein großer Fan der Spiele. 
Aber das war eben damals. Nostalgie halt. Dabei belasse ich es. 

Willkommen zurück, btw.


----------



## Enisra (2. Januar 2013)

nja, alte Grafik ist wie ein Youngtimer fahren
in Zeiten von Servolenkung, Autoradios mit zumindest CD-Player oder ABS und nicht mehr die Alte Technik haben muss sondern es sich aussuchen kann, kann man noch mehr Spaß damit haben


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2013)

Und so SPiele wie die LA-Adventures bekommst du mit dem *RPG *Maker schon mal garnicht hin. Dafür nimmt man am besten http://www.adventuregamestudio.co.uk/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe so ziemlich jedes Lucasarts-Adventure jener Zeit mehrfach durchgespielt und bin auch ein großer Fan der Spiele.
> Aber das war eben damals. Nostalgie halt. Dabei belasse ich es.


Zeitlose Klassiker sind wie alter Wein - schmeckt immer besser, je älter sie werden. 


Mothman schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück, btw.


 Danke.


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zeitlose Klassiker sind wie alter Wein - schmeckt immer besser, je älter sie werden.


Ich bin eben Anti-Alkoholiker. Alte verfaulte Früchte können andere trinken.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Januar 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Hui. Ne, also mir ist das nichts mehr. Musst du dir halt im Klaren drüber sein, dass wohl viel so denken, wie ich. Die Meisten kennen die alte Zeit auch garnicht. Also entweder du machst das Spiel mehr für dich selbst oder du hast ne Story auf Lager, die "To The Moon" alt aussehen lässt.



 Ich will ja kein Spiel für die Masse machen, wenn es 10 Leute gut finden, dann reicht mir das völlig. Noch wichtiger ist, dass ich selbst hinterher zufrieden bin. Was die Story angeht: Die wird "To the Moon" nicht alt aussehen lassen. Die geht einfach in eine völlig andere Richtung. Evtl. baue ich auch einen gewissen Survivalaspekt ein, mal schauen, was möglich ist. In dem Punkt versuche ich mich an die Nordlandtrilogie zu halten: Für längere Reisen sollte man Proviant, Heilmittel, wetterfeste Kleidung und Dinge wie Seile, Kletterhaken usw. dabei haben.

Insgesamt habe ich halt erst ein paar Stunden damit verbracht. Ich bin noch am üben, am schauen, was ich wie umsetzen kann. Mein Ziel besteht erst einmal darin, ein kleines Anfangskapitel zu machen, evtl. werde ich das Spiel auch in Episoden aufteilen, mal schauen.

Ich bin halt noch am üben mit dem Programm, in welche Richtung es genau gehen wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich die Möglichkeiten einfach noch nicht kenne.

Ich hatte schon immer Spaß daran, Geschichten zu schreiben und so ein Programm gibt mir die Möglichkeit, diese interaktiv zu gestalten und den Leser bzw. Spieler selbst aktiv daran teilhaben zu lassen.



Mothman schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Wie ist das mit den Tilesets....machst du die alle selbst oder hast du nen Grafiker an der Hand?



Ich nehme erstmal die Tilesets, die im RPG Maker schon vorhanden sind, als Grundlage. Das Spiel, das Gameplay, die Texte steht definitiv im Vordergrund. Aber wenn es mich irgendwann "packt", dann kann es auch sein, dass ich eigene Tilesets verwende, die ein wenig "westlicher" aussehen.

Musik werde ich vermutlich auch selbst machen, aber darüber denke ich nach, wenn es soweit ist.



Mothman schrieb:


> Wünsche dir dabei - ganz aufrichtig - viel Erfolg.



Danke


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Ich hatte schon immer Spaß daran*, Geschichten zu schreiben und so ein Programm gibt mir die Möglichkeit, diese interaktiv zu gestalten und den Leser bzw. Spieler selbst aktiv daran teilhaben zu lassen.


Das ist das Wichtigste. 





Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich nehme erstmal die Tilesets, die im RPG Maker schon vorhanden sind, als Grundlage. Das Spiel, das Gameplay, die Texte steht definitiv im Vordergrund. Aber wenn es mich irgendwann "packt", dann kann es auch sein, dass ich eigene Tilesets verwende, die ein wenig "westlicher" aussehen.


Mmh.okay. Also als ich damals mit dem RPG Maker gearbeitet habe, wollte ich schon nach kurzer Zeit meine eigenen Tilesets. Und daran scheiterte es dann meistens, weil ich kein Grafiker bin und nur simpelste Sachen in der Richtung hinkriege. 
Wenn man die mitgelieferten Tilesets oder bekannte Fan-Art nimmt, dann erkennt das halt jeder sofort wieder. Aber klar zum Üben reicht das allemal.


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Januar 2013)

@Neawoulf: Auch von mir ein gutes Gelingen und viel Erfolg 

Auch wenn du es nicht für die Masse machen willst, aber vllt wird ja durch Zufall ein Entwicklerstudio auf dich aufmerksam. Wie ein buddhistische Weisheit sagt: Man muss versuchen das Unmöglichen zu erreichen um das Mögliche zu schaffen...oder so ähnlich


----------



## Enisra (2. Januar 2013)

Ich fänd´s ja saulustig wenn diese Zeiten hier der Beginn des Indie-RPG-Hits 2014 werden würde


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Januar 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das ist das Wichtigste.



Ansonsten würde ich das auch nicht machen. Wenn es mir allein um den Ruhm und Geld gehen würde, würde ich eine Shooter-Mod oder sowas machen 



Mothman schrieb:


> Mmh.okay. Also als ich damals mit dem RPG Maker gearbeitet habe, wollte ich schon nach kurzer Zeit meine eigenen Tilesets. Und daran scheiterte es dann meistens, weil ich kein Grafiker bin und nur simpelste Sachen in der Richtung hinkriege.
> Wenn man die mitgelieferten Tilesets oder bekannte Fan-Art nimmt, dann erkennt das halt jeder sofort wieder. Aber klar zum Üben reicht das allemal.



Ich werde auf Material anderer Modder wohl vollständig verzichten. Keine Sounds, keine Tilesets, keine Scripts. Ich will halt hinterher sagen können: Das ist mein Kind. Wie ich es mit den Tilesets mache, weiß ich noch nicht genau. Aber wie gesagt: Darum mache ich mir später Gedanken. Für den Anfang finde ich die Standard-Sets ganz ok. Bei Grimrock musste ich ja auch mit drei Tilesets auskommen und es hat geklappt.



Lukecheater schrieb:


> @Neawoulf: Auch von mir ein gutes Gelingen und viel Erfolg
> 
> Auch wenn du es nicht für die Masse machen willst, aber vllt wird ja durch Zufall ein Entwicklerstudio auf dich aufmerksam. Wie ein buddhistische Weisheit sagt: Man muss versuchen das Unmöglichen zu erreichen um das Mögliche zu schaffen...oder so ähnlich


 
Danke  Aber an einer Zusammenarbeits mit einem Entwicklerstudio bin ich nicht wirklich interessiert. Es soll halt ein Hobby sein. Wenn ich Zeit und Ideen habe, setze ich mich hin, bastel ein paar Quests oder baue ein neues Dorf oder Gebäude für das Spiel und kann damit jederzeit Pause machen ... eine Stunde oder einen Monat. Keine Hektik, sonst macht es mir keinen Spaß.

Wer neugierig ist: In diese Richtung soll es spielerisch gehen. Ist einer der wenigen Orte, die schon mehr oder weniger fertig sind. Einfach in einen Ordner entpacken und die game.exe starten. Mit F1 kann der Vollbildmodus aktiviert werden. Der Rest wird im Spiel erklärt:

MINI-DEMO DOWNLOAD

Aber nun zu etwas völlig anderem *zum Thread-Thema zurückkehr*

War of the Roses sieht schon irgendwie interessant aus. Ist das Kampfsystem bzw. das Kampffeeling mit Dark Messiah of Might & Magic vergleichbar? So ein Spiel könnte ich wirklich mal wieder gebrauchen ... mit Kampagne natürlich.


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aber nun zu etwas völlig anderem *zum Thread-Thema zurückkehr*
> 
> War of the Roses sieht schon irgendwie interessant aus. Ist das Kampfsystem bzw. das Kampffeeling mit Dark Messiah of Might & Magic vergleichbar? So ein Spiel könnte ich wirklich mal wieder gebrauchen ... mit Kampagne natürlich.


War of The Roses ist ein reines Multiplayer-Spiel. 
Wenn du eine Kampagne spielen willst, dann empfehle ich Mount&Blade. Ist vom Spielgefühl ähnlich, hat aber auch ne Kampagne. Außer "Warband", ich glaube das ist auch nur MP.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Januar 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> War of The Roses ist ein reines Multiplayer-Spiel.
> Wenn du eine Kampagne spielen willst, dann empfehle ich Mount&Blade. Ist vom Spielgefühl ähnlich, hat aber auch ne Kampagne. Außer "Warband", ich glaube das ist auch nur MP.


 
Mount & Blade Warband habe ich, spiele ich auch sehr gerne. Aber irgendwie fehlt da so ein bisschen die Story. Reiner Multiplayer ist irgendwie nichts für mich, ich fühle mich dafür "zu alt" ... bzw. zu untrainiert. Meistens endet es mit Frust, weil ich einfach zu schlecht bin


----------



## Mothman (2. Januar 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Meistens endet es mit Frust, weil ich einfach zu schlecht bin


Das ist nur ne Übungssache. Wenn man mal viel Zeit hat und diese in ein MP-Spiel investiert, dann ist man manchmal erstaunt, wie gut man mithalten kann. Bei War of the Roses war ich zum Beispiel, als ich endlich Pferd und Lanze hatte, fast immer in den Top 3 der "Bestenliste". Aber ich hab es auch ein paar Wochen fast täglich gezockt. Dann haben Patches aber das Kampfsystem verändert und ich kam nicht mehr so klar. Jetzt hab ich es schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt (weiß auch nicht, ob ich es nochmal starte). 

Bei BF3 bin ich auch manchmal ganz gut, wenn ich es ein paar Tage hintereinander zocke. Nach längerer Pause schwächel ich wieder.
Also ich würde mal behaupten, wenn man sich wirklich mit nem Spiel auseinandersetzt und auch nach Niederlagen weiterübt, ist man irgendwann auch gut. Das ist bei dir bestimmt auch so. Man muss halt die Motivation (und Zeit) finden dran zu bleiben.


----------



## legion333 (2. Januar 2013)

Also ich find Warband jetzt nach 6 Stunden richtig gut, aber wie komm ich wohl an genug Geld? Tuniere sind immer schon zu ende bevor ich in die Stadt komme, und nur Banditen jagen ist auf Dauer auch keine Möglichkeit... hab aber schon 37 Leute, draunter auch 3 Ritter, wird langsam teuer 

Ich lade grad mal die Demo runter, bin echt gespannt drauf  Ich hab ja auch mal versucht in Blender ein Charactermodel zu erstellen... naja wenn er seine Arme bewegt sieht er aus wie Slenderman mit ausgerenkten Schultern, die werden meterlang und drehen sich zu einer Spirale, das gleiche mit den Beinen und dem Kopf, sah echt gruselig aus


----------



## golani79 (2. Januar 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> [...] Bei War of the Roses war ich zum Beispiel, als ich endlich Pferd und Lanze hatte, fast immer in den Top 3 der "Bestenliste". [...]



Mach es mir immer zur Aufgabe, die vom Pferd runter zu schießen oder mit ner Pike oder ähnlichem zu Fall zu bringen 

Letztens sind wieder 2 neue Maps dazugekommen, die recht viel Spaß machen und sehr atmosphärisch sind.
Es gibt auch neue Ausrüstungsgegenstände.

Finde das cool, da ja auch bereits weitere kostenlose Contentupdates angekündigt worden sind.

btw irgendwann muss ich mir wohl auch mal ein Pferd zulegen ^^



legion333 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch mal versucht in Blender ein Charactermodel zu  erstellen... naja wenn er seine Arme bewegt sieht er aus wie Slenderman  mit ausgerenkten Schultern, die werden meterlang und drehen sich zu  einer Spirale, das gleiche mit den Beinen und dem Kopf, sah echt  gruselig aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Denke mal, da dürftest ein Problem mit den Skinweights gehabt haben ^^
Hast den Charakter selber geriggt?


----------



## legion333 (2. Januar 2013)

Ja, alles selbst, die Gewichte waren nicht richtig. Habs dann neu berechnen lassen und dann bewegte sich die Hälfte der Vertices nicht mit, hatte dann keine Lust mehr es noch per Hand richtig zu machen  Aber irgendwann probier ich das nochmal, auch wenns nur ein kurzes Renderfilmchen wird


----------



## golani79 (2. Januar 2013)

Oh ja, .. rigging & weightpainting .. hasse es .. bzw. habe ich einfach noch nicht genügend Übung darin und brauch ewig dafür, weil ich es halt fast nie mache ^^


----------



## legion333 (2. Januar 2013)

OKay, ich nehm das mit dem Geld verdienen in M&B zurück, mir ist jetzt erst aufgefallen, dass der Loot nach nem Kampf gratis ist  Ich dachte immer "wieso wollen die Toten mir was verkaufen???"


----------



## golani79 (2. Januar 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> OKay, ich nehm das mit dem Geld verdienen in M&B zurück, mir ist jetzt erst aufgefallen, dass der Loot nach nem Kampf gratis ist  Ich dachte immer "wieso wollen die Toten mir was verkaufen???"


----------



## legion333 (2. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SCRIPT WARNING: Division by zero


----------



## Enisra (3. Januar 2013)

So, ich hab jetzt auch lange bei einem Ding gehadert und jetzt doch endlich kurz vor schluss zugeschlagen:

Ich habe nun meinen ersten DLC zum Train Simulator gekauft,  *Woodhead*, eine heute geschlossene Strecke in England die Sheffield, Manchester und Penistone verbunden hat, 60 Milen Nostalgie mit 3 zusätzlichen Loks und vorallem auch jede Menge Bremsweg


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Januar 2013)

Lohnt sich Bastion für 3,47? 
Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich schon wieder was kaufen soll, aber die Trailer und Wertungen klingen alle ganz interessant...
*edit* Ich seh grad es gibt eine Demo, bin ich gar nicht mehr gewohnt  Werd ich gleich mal antesten


----------



## Exar-K (4. Januar 2013)

Bei Steam gibt es extrem viele Demos. Ich musste mich auch erst wieder daran gewöhnen, als ich diese Relikte der "guten alten Zeit" entdeckt hab.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Januar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Bei Steam gibt es extrem viele Demos. Ich musste mich auch erst wieder daran gewöhnen, als ich diese Relikte der "guten alten Zeit" entdeckt hab.


 
Ja das stimmt. Ich achte fast nie drauf ob es eine Demo gibt oder nicht, einfach weil ich gar nicht erst damit rechne und es für mich mittlerweile selbstverständlich ist das es keine gibt 
Naja die Demo von Bastion hat mir jedenfalls sehr gut gefallen, habs mir noch geholt


----------



## Enisra (4. Januar 2013)

also ich hatte mir diesen Sale 2 Demos gezogen, einmal für Recettear und Giana Sisters und beide geholt
Man sieht, Demos lohnen sich


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> also ich hatte mir diesen Sale 2 Demos gezogen, einmal für Recettear und Giana Sisters und beide geholt
> Man sieht, Demos lohnen sich


 
Für Giana Sisters gibts auch eine Demo? Gut zu wissen, das hab ich wohl ebenfalls übersehen


----------



## Enisra (4. Januar 2013)

ja, ein nettes Weihnachtslevel, wobei das auch irgendwo gezeigt hat, mit M+T ist das Blöde zu steuern


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, ein nettes Weihnachtslevel, wobei das auch irgendwo gezeigt hat, mit M+T ist das Blöde zu steuern


 Seit wann spielt man ein Jump'n Run-Game mit Maus ?!


----------



## repe666 (4. Januar 2013)

...weiß jemand, ob die gesamte Thief-Reihe mit Win7 64 überhaupt spielbar ist?


----------



## Rabowke (4. Januar 2013)

... die Thief-Teile, die es bei gog.com gibt, sicherlich. 

Die bei Steam sind aber auch lauffähig, allerdings würde ich, wenn man es kann, auf die DRM Version verzichten und beim o.g. Anbieter zuschlagen.

Vor dem 21.12.2012 gab es bei gog.com übrigens eine "ZOMG, die Welt geht unter!!11"-Aktion ...


----------



## repe666 (4. Januar 2013)

..hm, wenn lauffähig, wären die Tief-Teile schon verlockend


----------



## Kreon (4. Januar 2013)

repe666 schrieb:


> ..hm, wenn lauffähig, wären die Tief-Teile schon verlockend


 
Scheint beim Großteil zu funktionieren:

 Wobei mich das etwas überrascht. Denn bei einem anderen Deal vor ein paar Monaten wollte ich bei Thief Gold auch schon mal zuschlagen und habe dort in den Foren etwas anderes gelesen.

Edit: es scheint aber genügend workarounds zu geben. Die meisten sind in diesem Thread verlinkt.


----------

